# Wild camping near Bristol Airport



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of anywhere we could park up our campervan for one night around the airport area or as close to as poss?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

suedi_55 said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere we could park up our campervan for one night around the airport area or as close to as poss?


There's always a big green sign at airport perimeters beside a big metal chain-link gate, saying you can park on the big tarmac area inside. At least, that what's I've always understood. It says "RV point", doesn't it?

:roll:

Dougie.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

hi , I over-nighted in the car park of 'The Lamb Inn',about five miles further on from the airport, going from Bristol, a couple of years ago in my Romahome,they serve a nice pint too,,,,,


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there is a layby near wcmh on the A38 exit the M5 burnham follow w/s/mare /bristol airport past wcmh to the r/about follow b/airport and its about 2 miles on the left wcmh workshop is 500m on the right lots of mh's use it to overnight


----------

